# Abit of advice please about pregnancy and birth.



## emma2309 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi there. 

Well we are soon to be VERY proud owners of a bunch of kittens which we are very excited about.

Binx is 1 and having her first (and ours lol) litter.

I just had a few questions about it and wondered if anyone could help us?

I have read the posts on nest boxes and have made her a very nice one with pillow cases etc, just waiting for the big day.

She is about a week away (give or take) and she is acting very oddly, but none of her actions are featured on any discussions or sites etc.

She went out on Thursday night (well she escaped as we have been told to keep her in now) and she didnt come back until Saturday morning, which is totally out of charactor for her. When she came back she seemed massive lol. She meowing at everything, everytime she moves and you walk past her etc since this morning. Shes very slow at moving and spends most of her time eating or sleeping.

She has been very affectionate for a few weeks and today is choosing to be away from us. No licking of any areas and lots of kitten movement.

Is this normal and a sign shes close?

We have lots of happy homes waiting for these guys when they are ready, just hoping theres enough kittens to go around. What is the average for a first litter. does anyone know?


Will be getting her spade after this litter, just so you know lol


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think every cat is different, so if she begins to behave in a manner that is unusual from what *you* usually see, then those could be signs of imminent birth. Also, first-time mom's are sometimes unpredictable, anyways...
It sounds like you have everything well set up for her. Best of luck,
heidi


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's so individual it's hard to say why she acts different. My queens usually becomes calmer the closer to delivery they come, but that doesn't mean all females act the same.

The most certain sign of a delivery comming up soon is that the female "drops" the belly. The belly changes shape. Instead of pouting on the sides it starts to hang down. This is a sign of the kittens lining up in the uterues, getting ready to get out. When she's dropped the belly the first kitten usually come within 24 hours.


----------



## emma2309 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you for your relpies, they have been really helpful )

I am going to take her to vets for another check up, just to make sure shes doing well etc.

I will be looking out for all the above and will let you know how she gets on.

Thanks again


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Good luck


----------

